# Free Online Photoshop Training



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2011)

Creative Live is offering 4 days of Free Online Training for Photoshop CS5.

Can't beat the price.

http://www.creativelive.com/courses/photoshop-cs5-lesa-snider


----------

